# Yorkshire Invertebrate show 2013



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

I've recently come across this show in leeds in march 2013, and as this is the first show locally to me I know of I thought it could do with some publicity and hopfully attract more guests to the show to make it a sucess.
the website is: http://www.yinvertshow.co.uk/welcome

Date: March 10th, 2013

Time: 11:00 - 16:00 ( 10:00 if you pre-order your ticket )

Venue:

St Margaret's Hall
Church Road
Horsforth
Leeds
LS18 5LQ

£4 per adult, £3 under 16.

thank you, pokerplayer 
​


----------



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

is this the first time the show has run or is it one of the regular ones? big or small? anyone know anything about it


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Im going.


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I went and it was small but ok. I got a few cheap bugs so made the 5 hour round trip worth while. 
On way home now. :2thumb:


----------

